# New to me 536.881950 9.5 hp 29"



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

So today, I picked up a 4th snowblower, because, well why not.

I found a 9.5 hp 29" on facebook marketplace that the seller advertised as running but not driving. Asking price a little high in my opinion at $275, but ill go see.

The plan was to remove the 305cc briggs and plop it on to my 8/27 Craftsman, and pull the alleged 8hp 208cc briggs, and put that motor on a 522 lawn boy I keep at my mother's house. (In addition to a 2011 Ariens compact 24 that I dont really love).

I tried for $200 which I felt was still too generous, but we agreed at $225. I could see the axle was hanging goofy on the left side.

Loaded it in my minivan, stopped short and sent the chute handle through the seatback of the passenger seat.... and then took the belly pan off the machine when I got home.

The chain that goes to the sprocket on the axle was popped off and both axle bushings seemed loose in the tractor body.

I put the chain back on, and tried to use a punch on the holes for the axle bushings, but found the best solution was putting the right side wheel in the "locked" hole with wedged the bushings into position. 

Long story short, it runs and drives properly in all gears. I think Im going to put the 27" bucket on this machine instead of engine swapping, and use the best parts that both machines have to offer. Cant wait for some snow!


----------

